# Bamboo rod, top and bottom guides



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm trying to find some rod eyes/guides for a friend who is not on the forum.

He has an old bamboo boat rod that has eyes on the top and bottom of the rod. The reel seat can spin to either side and locks in place with a pin.
I guess it was intended to be alternated to keep the bamboo from getting a permanent bow in one direction.

The rod is missing at least one guide, so he's trying to find a replacement or a matching pair (for top and bottom).

I've got a couple pictures on my phone of the guide he needs to replace. I'll try to upload them in a reply.

Felix


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are the pictures.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

And here's a picture that I found online of a similar setup.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Give me a [email protected] 516-2409. I've got a source for used eyes of this type. You're right on as for the purpose of these. I sure we can find what your friend needs.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks! I'll try to get up with you Saturday.


----------

